# Taxes in Mexico



## gts5098 (Dec 12, 2017)

My family is considering moving to Puerto Vallarta. We would live off income earned from 2 rental properties in the U.S., as well as freelance income earned from U.S. companies deposited into a U.S. account.

I'm trying to get a better understanding of the tax implications of this set up.

We would be living there at least around 300 days per year (our daughter would be in school there).

My understanding is that we would owe taxes on all of our income in both the U.S. and Mexico. But that there are things in place to help us avoid paying double tax. Things like the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion, and a tax credit for taxes paid overseas.

Is that generally correct? Also, I'm confused about our rental income back in the states. At home, we would deduct mortgage interest, repairs, etc. Would I be obligated to pay taxes in Mexico for the rental income we earn in the U.S.? And if so, do we get to deduct the same things?

Maybe a simpler question ... does anyone have a good English-speaking accountant in Mexico who has experience with all of this? 

Thanks for your help!

- Greg


----------

